# fmodex.dll problems



## fr0stbite127 (Jan 20, 2010)

I try and start Dragon Age Origins and I get an error saying: "The procedure entry point [email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library fmodex.dll. 
What exactly does this mean and how can I fix it so I can play this game?!?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi and welcome to TSF*,
Have you tried a full reinstall of the game using Revo? (Download from my sig).
Also where did you get the game from?


----------



## fr0stbite127 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well in all honesty torrents. So what i have is the .iso image file mounted on a virtual drive and a crack file to run the .exe without an authentic disk. At first I was missing fmod_event.dll and fmodex.dll but i downloaded and put them in game file. So that issue was resolved but then this popped up. I am planning to buy actually thing i just dont have the money right now. I have tried reinstalling by simply uninstalling and redoing the installation process. But that didnt work. I'll try Revo though. Any other suggestions? Other than get the real thing? Lol.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Banned Topics

Thread Closed.


----------

